# Boelens Pythons



## Stevec (Jul 15, 2010)

HI Everyone

Just thought I would share some pics of my all time favourite snake, the Boelens Python. I worked with these amazing animals for about 8 years in the UK before selling them all and moving to SA 4 months ago. I have to admit I miss owning them but coming to australia was more important.

I hope you enjoy.

Steve


----------



## Daryl_H (Jul 15, 2010)

nice thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 15, 2010)

they are one of my all time favorites its got to be a bummer selling them to come here, what are you planning on keeping now the boelens are out


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow they look amazing, and you even managed to capture the 'rainbow'. did you actually get paid to look after them or was it just for the love of them for 8 years, and welcome to both APS and SA


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

Beautiful animals, sorry to hear you had to part with them... but wow, that sheen is impressive.


----------



## thals (Jul 15, 2010)

They're such a beautiful snake, great pics!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 15, 2010)

stunning animals,one of my favs


----------



## Stevec (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks. I will be getting back into my BHP as they are my second favourite, some roughies and maybe a few other bits.

Here are 2 pics at about 4 months old (pics 2 and 4), I love the colour at that age, and a couple at about a year old as they go through colour change.

Steve


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 15, 2010)

when you think of boelens think a water/scrub/carpet thats black and white


----------



## Stevec (Jul 15, 2010)

Last few pics. 
Zoos over here should have some of these beauties, I dont think there are any in Australia, please correct me if I am wrong?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Python_Player (Jul 15, 2010)

wow stunning! i really like them  lucky and unlucky at the same time bud


----------



## Stevec (Jul 15, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Wow they look amazing, and you even managed to capture the 'rainbow'. did you actually get paid to look after them or was it just for the love of them for 8 years, and welcome to both APS and SA



Thanks Jaxrtfm

They where mine, it would have been nice to have been payed to look after them. Lol It was the love of them, they really are stunning, gentle, amazing animals.

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## Stevec (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks all, yes the good parts of moving to SA far outweigh the bad points like selling my Boelens collection.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 15, 2010)

ah mate you will be able to brag about your roughies to your uk mates!


----------



## Omgitschris (Jul 15, 2010)

Their HOT !


----------



## Stevec (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> ah mate you will be able to brag about your roughies to your uk mates!


 
Oh yes, that will be good.


----------



## Retic (Jul 15, 2010)

They are an absolutely stunning snake, definitely one of my favourites. I'm afraid I couldn't have parted with them for anything, behind the Retic they are the most beautiful python species there is. I guess Rough Scales will be the one species your UK mates wont have, for the time being at least


----------



## Lachesis (Jul 15, 2010)

Like everyone has said,beautiful and definately a favourite of mine as well.How much did they cost and did you have any luck breeding them,because what i have read they are not often bred,unless things have changed in the last few years.I have the book Black Python which is all about the Boelens and they get pretty big and chunky.Im also pretty sure i saw a Boelens not on display at the Australian Reptile Park about 2 years ago.


----------



## Stevec (Jul 16, 2010)

boa said:


> They are an absolutely stunning snake, definitely one of my favourites. I'm afraid I couldn't have parted with them for anything, behind the Retic they are the most beautiful python species there is. I guess Rough Scales will be the one species your UK mates wont have, for the time being at least



Hey boa, A choice between a snake and a new life in the most fantastic countries in the world, the snake was never gonna win Im afraid.

One for you Boa, its a Kayuadi Dwarf retic, they where amazing little things too.


----------



## Stevec (Jul 16, 2010)

Lachesis said:


> Like everyone has said,beautiful and definately a favourite of mine as well.How much did they cost and did you have any luck breeding them,because what i have read they are not often bred,unless things have changed in the last few years.I have the book Black Python which is all about the Boelens and they get pretty big and chunky.Im also pretty sure i saw a Boelens not on display at the Australian Reptile Park about 2 years ago.


 
Thanks Lachesis

They cost thousands of british £ each, I was a bit addicted to them and spent far too much! I personally think that there has only been 1 breeding in America about 10 years ago, but nothing since, even though there are people out there who claim to have bred them. The Barkers hatched a clutch from a gravid wild caught adult they managed to import to America. 

My success with them was that I kept them alive with no troubles at all for 8 years, when it came to breeding them I always kept my fingers crossed but in the end just had them down as some very expensive pets.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 16, 2010)

>Zoos over here should have some of these beauties, I dont think there are any in Australia, please correct me if I am wrong?<
Yeah, the Australian Reptile Park had at least one a few years back, not sure if it's still there. I don't think nay other zoos over here have them.


----------



## ReptileImperium (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW The Boelen and the Kayuadi Dwarf retic Pythons and very beautiful...You are very lucky to have owned them...Welcome to Australia and good luck with your new collection here in Aus...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 16, 2010)

Boelen's have always been top of my wish list (if we were allowed exotics) along with White Lipped Pythons (both colour phases). 
Shame, goegraphically they are so close to Aus, but in regard to the local hobby, they are so far away. < sigh >


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Steve, what a beautiful looking snake, my No1 favourite python species by far.



Stevec said:


> One for you Boa, its a Kayuadi Dwarf retic, they where amazing little things too.
> 
> View attachment 154842
> View attachment 154843


----------



## Stevec (Jul 17, 2010)

Tiliqua said:


> >Zoos over here should have some of these beauties, I dont think there are any in Australia, please correct me if I am wrong?<
> Yeah, the Australian Reptile Park had at least one a few years back, not sure if it's still there. I don't think nay other zoos over here have them.


 
No, I am prety sure they do not have any now, I know there where a few places here that had them once.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Stevec (Jul 17, 2010)

ReptileImperium said:


> WOW The Boelen and the Kayuadi Dwarf retic Pythons and very beautiful...You are very lucky to have owned them...Welcome to Australia and good luck with your new collection here in Aus...




Thank you, I was very lucky. At the moment I conciders myself luckier to be here, you guys have a prety good amount of amazing snakes for me to play with.

Thanks again, Steve


----------



## Stevec (Jul 17, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Boelen's have always been top of my wish list (if we were allowed exotics) along with White Lipped Pythons (both colour phases).
> Shame, goegraphically they are so close to Aus, but in regard to the local hobby, they are so far away. < sigh >




White lips are nice LOOKING snakes, I owned them for about 3 months (the gold and black forms) but that was enough for me. If they are not trying to bite you they are messing on you! definately not one for captivity, trust me! lol. Evil things, that very, very, very rarely calm down!!

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Stevec (Jul 17, 2010)

boa said:


> Thanks Steve, what a beautiful looking snake, my No1 favourite python species by far.




You are welcome Boa, I will see if I can find more pics of the different Retics I have kept and seen over the years.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 17, 2010)

great looking pythons nice pics always hard to part with something you love....


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazing snakes. Such beautiful irredescence on their scales.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 17, 2010)

wow their head shape is so different and soooo AWESOME.. thanks for posting, real beauties..


----------



## trento (Jul 17, 2010)

what country are the from?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 17, 2010)

trento said:


> what country are the from?


 
mexico


----------



## Snowman (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought they were from PNG? Excuse my ignorance...


----------



## Stevec (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.

They come from the highlands of New Guinea.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

Snowman said:


> I thought they were from PNG? Excuse my ignorance...


 
clearly i was jokeing there are no pythons native to mexico or even on that continent


----------

